# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Dringend antwoord nodig. Ben ik zwanger??

## weegschaal

Hey allemaal,

Ik zit mezelf echt helemaal gek te maken. Ik ben sinds eergisteren dus ongesteld geworden dacht ik, maar het was bijna alleen maar bruine afscheiding en af en toe een druppeltje bloed en vandaag niks meer. En ik voelde me gister en vandaag een beetje misselijk. Ik ben wel gevingerd (misschien met voorvocht) als dat zo was, zou ik dan zwanger kunnen zijn? Is het stress? Moet ik afwachten ? Wat moet ik doen? 
Ja, ik weet dat er gezegd word dat je van vingeren met voorvocht niet zwanger kan worden. Maar ik voel me er toch een beetje onzeker bij.
Ook heb ik gelezen dat dit een innesteling zou kunnen zijn. Kan dit? 

groetjes

----------


## weegschaal

Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee? Kan ik echt niet zwanger zijn? Lijkt me namelijk wel raar maar ik wil graag zekerheid! Ik zit mezelf namelijk helemaal gek te maken met die gedachte.

----------


## Mevrouw Beer

Hoi weegschaal, weet je het al?
En kijk anders even op www.onlinezwangerschapstest.nl of op http://eerstesymptomenzwangerschap.info/

----------


## unknownn

Ik ben zelf ook een tijdje bang geweest dat het mij ook was overkomen, mijn vriend zei dat hij er wel op lette maar je weet natuurlijk nooit! Ik was namelijk een week te laat met mijn menstruatie en was juist van plan om hem een test te laten kopen toen dat ik ze kreeg en ohh ik was zo blij dat ik niet zwanger was. Maar wees de volgende keer wat voorzichtiger, je kan namelijk WEL (!) zwanger geraken van vingeren met voorvocht aan zijn vingers, groetjes x

----------


## mirthe340

ik ben al 9x zwanger geweest man up ho's
Toi toi toi!!!

----------

